# Need assistance with dealing with Marius



## aznviet80 (Apr 25, 2010)

(please note, the person i am looking for is "Tony") thanks for the verification Barry. Tony can you contact me if you read this please, i'd like to talk to you.

After serious thoughts, i have decided i will be taking Marius into legal action for the money he owes me for my Wild Caught Kitumbas he bought and promise to pay aproximately two years ago now. All i ask is if Tony, the person who held the fish for Marius and also held his tank for him, please can you contact me through the forum. I would like to talk to you about being a witness to him agreeing, and taking in the fish. 

I am also looking for anyone who in the past 1 to 2 years, did purchase any Wild Caught Kitumbas from him, please step forward and help me put this issue to an end. He agreed to pay me $2000 for the whole lot, but has yet to pay a single dime. All i ask is you are a witness to him reselling those fish, I have no idea ever since Tony didn't keep them no more, what he did to them. Either way he sold them or not, he still owes me a promise to pay for actual live stock. 

Also if anyone else has any more information, other then the information i got on him already, regarding this or if you heard him say or did regarding this transaction please also send me a message. Thank you, it is time i deal with this and not let him get away with this, other wise he'll do it to someone else too. Thanks.

P.S. Marius if you read this under some other name, you now have a chance to deal with this, i have given you too many chances, and allowed you to even pay me $100 or even $50 a month just to get me paid off. My nice and laid back attitude can only go so far until you feel that you got scammed big time. I have mailed you a letter, and if you do not reply within 2 months, I will be taking you to court.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I remember this from a LONG while back now! Good luck solving this issue!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Wow that really sucks... hope you are able to recover what's owed to you.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I have no information on this matter, but I hope it gets solved as I know what it is like being owed money by by someone on this forum and NEVER getting paid. We are to nice and people just walk all over us. How do people sleep at night knowing they screwed someone over? Specially when you thought they were your friend. *


----------



## aznviet80 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks... Hopefully in the end it will work out. I don't mind him owing... As long as he pAys me over time what he can... It's tough times... But when you out right ignore them and try to hide, it's down right wrong and rude. I believe in Karma... So what ever the out come for me... As long as he either does the right thing or deal with the out come. Anyways thanks all those that has helped me out so far, makes me feel a lot better knowing that there are still good ppl out here on the forums! Thanks again.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey, (As someone who just finished going thru 2 years of court, and spent way, way, way to much money for something that should have been cut and dried and justice should easily should have been served in a quick and easy way) I am going to ask you this, did you guys sign a clear contract, that he would pay you for them? Was it signed by a witness? I hope you did, otherwise, I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot poll.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

cpool said:


> Hey, (As someone who just finished going thru 2 years of court, and spent way, way, way to much money for something that should have been cut and dried and justice should easily should have been served in a quick and easy way) I am going to ask you this, did you guys sign a clear contract, that he would pay you for them? Was it signed by a witness? I hope you did, otherwise, I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot poll.


I agree to this totally. Yes it really sucks you got ripped off but if you have nothing in writing then you don't really have a leg to stand on and you could end up paying more for the court costs than what is owed to you


----------



## aznviet80 (Apr 25, 2010)

No but in legal form even mutual agreement between two party, for the purchase of good or service, when a fair market value is agreed upon and agreed to be paid in whatever form, all party whether seller or buyer, is then form a contract between two party. So in reality no contract is required as long as goods were exchanged across or service rendered. You don't need to hire a lawyer you can file small claims for $100 filing cost and then leave it to the judge to decide if the agreed upon contract whether paper or not is consider to be true and a contract of purchase did form by accepting my fishes. It's the same thing with houses, I am a realtor, and I know the legal aspect of what truly forms a contract and what can break the contract. No point hiring a lawyer for small claims because it's not up to him to decide or help because at the end, it's all about did Marius enter into an agreement to purchase the fish I advtertised on bcaquaria, for # value sum, thus forth enters into a contract. There are many ways you can legally be liable here in Canada, so... In the end... It's the ruling judge to decide. For $100 I will take the chance.


----------



## aznviet80 (Apr 25, 2010)

But yes I do agree that anything on paper is better, that's is why I am looking for Barry to witness that he did in fact went through with the agreement and took in the fish and I delivered it to his front door step. Court doesn't care if he sold them again or ate them... That is all after the issue. If the server did not crash I would have all files between or talk, but he also emailed me giving me excuses like school, and baby, and so forth and asking for time to pay. And i still have those.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) I agree, take it into legal actions!
I wish you best of luck and please keep us updated! For people like that, they should be put into justice!


----------



## aznviet80 (Apr 25, 2010)

Btw I don't mean to sound all progressional because I am not . I do appreciate the heads up.


----------



## aznviet80 (Apr 25, 2010)

oh and on a side note, just something to read regarding legal cases. My brother ex wife borrowed $4000 from him, then intended to run away from payment. Well after a long process but cost only a bit of cash (which in the end the court made her pay for court cost), my brother won the case. There was no paper work just an agreement to lend, and agreement to repay. The judge who decided the case, said that. The defendant (her), did enter a legal and binding contract to obtain a loan from the plaintiff in the amount of $4000. The plaintiff acting as the loan provider, provided the defendant the loan, in return for an agreement to pay. In respect to this case, there was an agreement for service, and with all papers documenting (bank account showing the transfer, and her ex-boss acknowledging that his ex wife did go to work and say that she got a loan from her stupid ex husband) this loan, this agreement is considered a legal binding contract. Since the defendant obviously has no intent to repay this loan, it is the court's decision that the defendant repay the plaintiff the full amount plus court cost. 

Well my brother... couldn't get the cash right away but he did go to the sheriff (the courts sheriff not the police ), and was able to get the court to allow taking a % of her income monthly directly from her job, no matter where she went or work, she is now paying my brother off. It will take her 1 full year to actually pay him off. So not all cases are bad... some turns out well. For my brother it did... he still not happy though.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

if you have all that documentation with him admitting he owes you the money and making excuses, your pretty much guaranteed to win in court. even moreso if those witnesses step up.

best of luck to ya.


----------



## cypho (Apr 24, 2010)

*marius*

just read this, to clarify, it was tony that was holding your frontosa for marius. not to add to this but marius also owes me money. pm semt to you,


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

You will most likely win just for the fact that you are filing here in Vancouver and it is not likely that Marius is going to fly in for the mediation or the ,not likely, court date. Now getting the $ that is a completely different story. Can't get blood from a stone.


----------



## aznviet80 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Barry. yeah i know its tough getting the money, but its another process with going to the Sheriffs once this is dealt with.


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

Let this be a lesson learned, never give product to someone without money up front, not even a friend


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Makes me feel fortunate I actually got my tank and didn't get scammed. Good luck man.


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

it took a while for the truth to come out.. I went through some bs with him on this site and Im glad to finally see this come to light.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

kodak said:


> it took a while for the truth to come out.. I went through some bs with him on this site and Im glad to finally see this come to light.


haha i knew you would chime in on this one !! 

good luck [email protected]! hope u get your cash !!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

ok well he was here at my shop at xmas..he came for xmas of course..but also to transfer the tank or fish to the person..i guess barry? i didnt know the guy..he came in with him to get some food. he got dainichi. and he said something that this guy was taking the fish..caring for them..not buying as i recall. before that he had asked me if i had room for a big tank. i said no..my shops small. glad i didnt..but then if i did id have the fish...but even then.if marius hands me the fish to care for..then all id know is im caring for marius fish. i had no idea they were never paid for. 
sorry for your problems..i got stung by a couple members for plants..which was my fault..i presumed that they were contributing members they were good for it. but they werent..they did their ten posts to be able to im. they were just waiting to verify their paypal account and they would send it. gone..never posted again


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, that's when I bought his big tank. He said that somebody was going to be taking care of the fronts for him. They were quite beautiful when I saw them at his friend's place in Delta. That's where I eventually picked up the tank.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Maybe this thread will get other people to pay people what they owe. I worked a wedding for cheap for someone that I THOUGHT was my friend and NEVER got paid. I had givin stuff to her for free when I could have sold it, but I was doing this "friend" a favor and helping out. This is after I was stabbed in the back by 2 other so called "friends". I am not so fast to help anyone out anymore which is sad cause it isn't me. I like to lend a hand, but don't do it much anymore cause I no longer have enough room in my back for anymore knives. Then just had a situation happen on my birthday and had to drop a new firend. All four girl's first names start with a J, only funny thing about it all.*


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Trouble said:


> *Maybe this thread will get other people to pay people what they owe. I worked a wedding for cheap for someone that I THOUGHT was my friend and NEVER got paid. I had givin stuff to her for free when I could have sold it, but I was doing this "friend" a favor and helping out. This is after I was stabbed in the back by 2 other so called "friends". I am not so fast to help anyone out anymore which is sad cause it isn't me. I like to lend a hand, but don't do it much anymore cause I no longer have enough room in my back for anymore knives. Then just had a situation happen on my birthday and had to drop a new firend. All four girl's first names start with a J, only funny thing about it all.*


good think mine starts with a C lol


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> i got stung by a couple members for plants..which was my fault..i presumed that they were contributing members they were good for it. but they werent..they did their ten posts to be able to im. they were just waiting to verify their paypal account and they would send it. gone..never posted again


how did they do that april? did you ship the plants to them and they never pay back? just want to know coz i'm about to ship plants to someone in calgary. new member but i'm not naming him/her now.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Get the money first and not an e-cheque via paypal. Echeques mean there's none in paypal so it goes to their bank account and if none there then you lose.


----------



## aznviet80 (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks everyone for their support and assistance so far, got some good info. I still need to talk to Tony when i get the chance. Then i would have everything done.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

guys thats what the itrader is all about. To warn other members but when looking at them look carefully its turns into a you burn me well I burn you. Tit for tat (words of the ole wise man) When in doubt just ask about it. I think we need to use that thing more often and not be worried. Thankfully most on this site are very nice people. 

Sorry to derail your thread aznviet80 I do hope you get this settled soon and it works out in your favor. I never knew him so I am of no assistance. Good Luck


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Anziet,

Just talked to Marius (he called me from Quebec). He heard through the grapevine and is going to try to get a hold of you later today. I am pming you his phone number (as per his request) so you two can talk and try to work things out.

Anthony


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Trouble said:


> *Maybe this thread will get other people to pay people what they owe. I worked a wedding for cheap for someone that I THOUGHT was my friend and NEVER got paid. I had givin stuff to her for free when I could have sold it, but I was doing this "friend" a favor and helping out. This is after I was stabbed in the back by 2 other so called "friends". I am not so fast to help anyone out anymore which is sad cause it isn't me. I like to lend a hand, but don't do it much anymore cause I no longer have enough room in my back for anymore knives. Then just had a situation happen on my birthday and had to drop a new firend. All four girl's first names start with a J, only funny thing about it all.*


I feel your pain. You are not the only one.
I am very selective on choosing my friends now.

Claudia is automatically in my friend's list because she is sooo nice  (April and Shelly, you are in my nice list too )



O.C.D Fishies said:


> guys thats what the itrader is all about. To warn other members but when looking at them look carefully its turns into a you burn me well I burn you. Tit for tat (words of the ole wise man) When in doubt just ask about it. I think we need to use that thing more often and not be worried. Thankfully most on this site are very nice people.
> 
> Sorry to derail your thread aznviet80 I do hope you get this settled soon and it works out in your favor. I never knew him so I am of no assistance. Good Luck


Didn't Marius have a good iTrader rating too?
Your point is valid, but iTrader can only be taken as part of the calculation.

For everyone here, please dont "lend" stuff unless you know the other party well enough. My heart is burdened by what aznviet80 is going through right now. I really hope this gets resolved for you asap.

-------
I lost my bucket once because I lent it to someone who bought fish from me...lolz. I was in the same situation once where I had to "borrow" a bucket from a fellow BCA for some fish purchase (was not pre-planned), but I made sure to return it when I went to his area again.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i dont know what i'd do without my bucket


----------



## Marius (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm sorry I was "off". 
I was not aware of the crash, nor was I trying to run anywhere. 

Trung, my cell phone number is the same, never changed it, and I'll get in touch with you tonight.

Thank you for your patience everyone, and I apologize to my friends -Tony in particular- for the inconvenience I caused them lately.
Marius


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

ATTA Boy Marius !! 

Some times things get put on a back burner out of necessity not choice. The important thing has been done.. drag that sucker to the front and deal with it. Sometimes the embarrassment is what holds one back from dealing with things that should in all rights of been dealt with in a reasonable time

.
Nice to see you with such a low post count . When you get some time I think you should up date us on whats going on ...pics of that darling wife of yours and the little guy ....we still like pictures . 

Good luck my friend and hope to see your sorry donkey on here more often.


----------

